# You're Guilty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

The bible says that we are all guilty of sin. There is none righteous, no not one. That means that both you and me are guilty of sin and the wages of sin is death. But there is one who came and paid the price for us - Jesus. God offers salvation to us through his one and only son who died for us. Salvation is a gift and we must accept it or reject it. What will you do? Many decide not to do anything, believing that everything is ok, but God sees everything and knows everything. By not accepting Jesus, you are chosing to reject him. The spirit of God will keep drawing you and giving you opportunities to get right with God, but it is up to you. Even with his final breaths, while hanging on the cross bloody and his body torn apart - while being mocked and ridiculed Jesus cried out to his father to forgive them. God is merciful and he loves us. God bless.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

When Jesus spoke again to the people, He said," I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life."
John 8:12 Niv


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen. Jesus is the only way to heaven.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Not one of us is righteous...no, not one. But faith in Jesus Christ is our righteousness.

Genesis 15:6 Abram believed the LORD, and he credited it to him as righteousness.Romans 4:3What does the Scripture say? "Abraham believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness.

Romans 4:4-5 Now to the one who works, wages are not credited as a gift but as an obligation. However, to the one who does not work but trusts God who justifies the ungodly, *their faith is credited as righteousness.*


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

AMEN Fish&Chips!!! I am sooooo thankful that God provided a way for my salvation. No one can save themselves! No one can "do enough good" to save themselves. Only Jesus Christ, God's one and only Son can be the true offering for our sins and he has already done that. But as you stated, not doing nothing is still not accepting Jesus as savior. 

Thank you Lord for saving a terrible sinner like me!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes Amen atcfisherman, it is only by the precious blood of Jesus that we can stand before a holy God and have our sins washed away. He did it, he paid it all for us at the cross. I too was a wretched sinner who was lost and without hope. But the creator of the universe reached down and touched my heart and saved me. Thank you Lord...you are worthy.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Being confident of this very thing, that he which has begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

Great thoughts, Thanks 

Amen


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the post. I am learning so much in bible study. It is one smartest thing I have ever got involved with.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Thanks for the post. I am learning so much in bible study. It is one smartest thing I have ever got involved with.


Amen, that is good dareeldaddy. Just remember that nobody is perfect and keep your eyes on Jesus, for he is the only perfect one. It is great to fellowship with other believers and learn more about the things of God. Praise the Lord!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

At the Cross

Alas! and did my Savior bleed
And did my Sovereign die?
Would He devote that sacred head
For sinners such as I?
Refrain 
At the cross, at the cross where I first saw the light,
And the burden of my heart rolled away,
It was there by faith I received my sight,
And now I am happy all the day!

Thy body slain, sweet Jesus, Thine—
And bathed in its own blood—
While the firm mark of wrath divine,
His Soul in anguish stood.

Was it for crimes that I had done
He groaned upon the tree?
Amazing pity! grace unknown!
And love beyond degree!

Well might the sun in darkness hide
And shut his glories in,
When Christ, the mighty Maker died,
For man the creature’s sin.

Thus might I hide my blushing face
While His dear cross appears,
Dissolve my heart in thankfulness,
And melt my eyes to tears.

But drops of grief can ne’er repay
The debt of love I owe:
Here, Lord, I give my self away
’Tis all that I can do.

Words: Isaac Watts (1707)


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Amen and thanks for the fresh air and weight off my shoulders!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

By the way everyone... you did not choose God.. God chose you. Whether you like it or not. You never saw it coming. Nor, will you ever see it coming. He doesn't play games with your soul. He will call, and call and call...until one day the spirit will leave if you do not accept him. At that point, all hope is lost and you better enjoy your short stint in this so called life because it will be the closest to heaven you will ever be. I would hate to die and know what we have in this world is the closest thing to heaven I would ever knew. This place is so wicked and filthy it makes me want to go take another shower. Man, you just do not know what you will be missing. Back to my point. Chosen. Paul was chosen by God. Jews were chosen by God. Gentiles were chosen by God. Even that little minion Judas was chosen by Christ. Hand picked, educated, walked, talked and witnessed all of the miracles Jesus performed only to turn to self. Thief... self centered...thief. Your thoughts?


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

wrong thread


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Grassman,

Yes that is a scary situation to be in (reprobate mind). We need to listen to the Spirit of God and obey him.


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

agreed


----------

